# Free Bredli.



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

Ok this should test the honesty and morality of people, There seems to be a lot of young people still at home not yet in the work force that have yet to aquire their first python from lack of funds or lack of chances to obtain suitable funds. Im prepared to help out and give the most diserving person a 04/05 hatchling male bredli to start off with. I will need the help of the admins and the long termers to help me with this but I do belive it is a good thing to help what could be our next Richard Shine into the industry.
So lets hear why you would like this animal, and if anyone knows of someone eligable dob them in.
PS the only charge will be $50 for freight if it has to be sent.
Rob


----------



## instar (Jul 10, 2005)

Good onya Rob, 
nice to find your hearts as big as your ego mate  Well done ! 

p.s Thats only a lighthearted dig, I think its a great thing to do, hats off to ya! :wink:


----------



## Bob2 (Jul 10, 2005)

Good stuff Rob. Being free might make a difference to the few people on here whos folks wont let them have one.


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

My exact thoughts bob
Rob


----------



## instar (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: RE: Free Bredli.*



Bob2 said:


> Good stuff Rob. Being free might make a difference to the few people on here whos folks wont let them have one.



I hope not, if thats the only conditions on their kid owning one, have they considered the other facets of python keeping? rats in freezer, cost of caging (later) ,vet cost if ness etc.
I would hope thats not the only consideration thats all.


----------



## Dicco (Jul 10, 2005)

Your a good person Rob, good on you for doing this.


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2005)

well done The Rock thats a kind thing to do, trust me i go to school and i only have a part time job working one day on the weekends, i have to fund all my reptile expences including enclosures, food, vet bills and so on, it is very hard when you really love snakes and you want to become a good well known breeder. Its taken me two yrs to save and get 2 spotted and 2 stimsons pythons and when i gota run me car it aint easy, so im sure that the person you find will appreciate that generosity very much. good luck


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

No PMs please, I would rather the replys be posted on this thread for all to see as Im hoping that Not only myself but everyones input will help to find the most worthy soul. Im counting on everyones help so that here will be no favouritism of any form as we can all decide the winner.
Hence I need help from the admins as they would have a better understanding of whos who and whos staight up etc. Thanks 
Rob


----------



## basketcase (Jul 10, 2005)

a mate of mine who's wanted a snake for a few years now would love it.

hes a student who's putting himself through uni. really into his animals, especially snakes since i've had mine, but can't afford it due to uni fees.

difficult to prove any of it though


----------



## redline (Jul 10, 2005)

well my friends kid wants to get into snakes, his only got 1 snake at the moment it's a Children Python, he whats 2 buy one for her but is broke, her birthday is coming up and it will be a good suprise for her. thanks


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2005)

The Rock 
just wondering where you are located? that may help some people. Also how much is a bredli usually cause i would love to save for one some day as well, they're a great looking snake  . (feel free to give it to me if you like would save me lots of saving and budgeting)


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

2 contenders already, ecellent, keep them coming. I forgot to put a time frame on this, lets make it 4 weeks from now sunday the 6th of august. Decision day. That will give everyone time to have a crack and for everyone to decide the best candidate. Thanks.
Rob


----------



## Greebo (Jul 10, 2005)

Crikey! That's a nice gesture Rob.
If you need to verify that any of the people are legit feel free to pm me or any of the other mods and we will do our best to help you out.


----------



## Spyke (Jul 10, 2005)

I guess, I could enter this for my son(although he is a bit young). He loves snakes, and quite often sits on my knee while I am browsing this site and others, pointing to the pictures of snakes. He enjoys it when I take him to our local pet shop, as they have reptiles, and would stay there all day if I let him.

The main reason I would like to get it for him, is that we have just had another baby boy(see "new arrival" thread in chit chat), and I think he is feeling a little left out. He needs something else to get excited over, and I don't think my 2 MD's will do it for him. I am currently spending heaps of time with him, even letting him help me build our new snake enclosure. 

Hopefully he realise's that we are not trying to leave him out of anything, soon, and he receives just as much love and time together with us as Matari does.

All this can be proven, but as I said he is a little young(do you have an age limit on the person entering?), so I would have to look after it for a while. (feel free to pm me for any further info Rob)

Both my partner and I are currently unemployed, so can't actually get him anything exciting at the moment.
BTW, this is not a sob story either, just thought, Rob would like as many details as possible


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

sounds like another contender, although I would like it to go to someone that has yet to even have acsess to a snake at home yet, it is not crucial, so yes you are in the running.
Rob


----------



## NoOne (Jul 10, 2005)

Thats an awesome offer from Rob, but i'd suggest it should be members from the site that can get the snake, not friends or friends kids, very hard to work out who the snake is actually going to etc. I think it's ok for people to try for their own kids but maybe there should be an age limit, if they are too young then it's not really going to be for them?
Maybe there should also be a limit for the amount of snakes you already have, if you have more than one or two then your doing ok. Also, perhaps you'd need to ensure that the candidates do have some money aside to set up snake enclosure properly. There are a few teens on here, that can't or are unable to get a snake, but have lizards, etc. Reptilegirl was one from memory (I don't know her), and people like that who show so much interest and passion in the herps they already have would make excellent candidates.

We could claim we want one for the kids but we have plenty of snakes as it is that we share with them.

Rob maybe you should work out some guidelines for this so you yourself don't taken for a ride.

Anyway good on you for helping out the newies to the herp game, the more people we have in this hobby the better it will become.


Steve and Naomi.


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

dug,- yeah your right. It only should only be for members or family, only fair really since its on this site. And it would be better for the person to raise it themselves, half the point of the offer really. So canitates must be 10 or older. At least that way they are old enough to maintain the animal themselves, ( with or without a bit of supervision.)
Rob


----------



## Spyke (Jul 10, 2005)

The Rock said:


> dug,- yeah your right. It only should only be for members or family, only fair really since its on this site. And it would be better for the person to raise it themselves, half the point of the offer really. So canitates must be 10 or older. At least that way they are old enough to maintain the animal themselves, ( with or without a bit of supervision.)
> Rob




Sounds more than fair to me  Consider my entry withdrawn, thanks Rob


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Youll be proud to own a Mccloud. 8) Goodonya Rob!


----------



## Jadey (Jul 10, 2005)

How fantastic! If only you'd been around a couple of months ago, I would of loved a Bredli  But I've got 3 snakes now!
Anyway, this is a fantastic idea and you'll hopefully make one kid very happy


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2005)

well i think i am an honest candidate, as i said before i am at school and work only one day a week getting about $100 but running my car and maintaining my pets including my beardie and snakes drains my account very quick (i just turned 17 couple of months ago) i have the money to look after animals just not the money to bye the ones i really wont eg bredlis are out of my price range, so although i have wanted one for some time now it just aint happening. If i was to get it, i can honestly say it would be very well looked after because what ever money i have left at the end of the week i usualy spend it on something for my animals, either a hide or water bowl or somthing like that. I understand if im not the person that you are looking for to give this snake to, but either way who ever gets it would be just as happy to get it as me.


----------



## Jules (Jul 10, 2005)

Maybe you should see a set up of the enclosure they will keep it in. That way you can be assured that the snake is going to a good place. Also progress reports should be submitted on here so we can all see how the little guy is doing. Good work rock. Nothing like a good bit of generosity. :wink:


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2005)

i agree jules the progress report should definatly be with a picture as well.

the rock- do you have any pictures of the little fella


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

Na but will get Browns to help pick one out when he finally gets here, and take a pic. 
Good idea Jules, if its not to much trouble it would be a cool little progect for who ever recives it.
Jason,- they nornally sell for $350 as an average price. We shall leave it to the masses to see if you are the reciver.
Rob


----------



## childreni_440 (Jul 10, 2005)

I reckon its great what your doing. What about SLACkra isnt he young and looking for his first snake.


----------



## stockeh (Jul 10, 2005)

Well done rob, there should be more of this around encouraging others to get into our passion.

To go with the snake we would like to offer the following items:
1. thermostat
2. digital thermometer
3. 2 x lamp fittings
4. 2 x heat lamps
5. the wiring needed to put it all together.
6. the first months worth of frozen feed.

All they will need is a box to put it all in (postage if outside of melbourne is not included)

Take care
Matt


----------



## Dicco (Jul 10, 2005)

Whoa, good on you too for your generosity Matt.


----------



## stockeh (Jul 10, 2005)

more then happy to help out dicco, would have been nice to get the same start when i was getting into the game.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jul 10, 2005)

well done ..very nice of you mate....


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi I'm Icemans girlfriend ( hijacking his name for a mo!) .
I believe I'm a candidate as I now love snakes and would be over the moon to recieve 1. I'm a single mum on a pension, most of my money goes on feeding, clothing ets. on my 2 kids, aged 3 and 4. I breed the rats for iceman, and would have no trouble with the cost of keeping a snake just cant afford the upfront cost of buying a snake and building materials for a cage. And also I know 2 of the best people 2 ask advice from! Hey rock, swap u my quarterhorse 4 it!! (just joking!) any more info required, please do ask.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 10, 2005)

You are a good man Rock Top move mate, anyone doing anything like this to promote the hobby and help newcomers into it deserves a pat on the back in my opinion, well done mate


----------



## 4unus (Jul 10, 2005)

Ok I have been looking for an inexpensive snake for my Best friends son. He is 16 Yo, and his mother told him last year that if he keeps up his responsabilities at school and home that she would consider letting him have one. We have pythons which we thought that down the track would be able to offer him a hatchy, But mine are not breeding so we are no help.
His name is Josh and has saved his own money and has gotten a permit and has been working on his enclosure with his granddad on weekends also from pocket money from odd jobs which we had given him all the specs and requirements he needs. We had given him ideas and specs on what he needed and off they went. This enclosure is nearly finished.
I guess all that is missing now is a snake to put inside.

I told my friend tanya that I would keep helping look for something that he could afford, and she has told him that it will happen but just cant seem to afford it she has 2 other kids also, but I dont want his enthusiasum to burn out, for the sake of not finding anything.

Josh is a wonderful boy, he was always a really responsible young boy and is fast becoming a wonderful young man. He hasnt had anything handed to him, coming from a single parent family, but has never felt sorry for himself.

I would love for him to get a snake, quicker than he could get one himself, with all the effort and hard work he has put in he would so grateful. Rest assured it would have a wonderful home.
Any information i have given can be varified here, PM me if you like and i will pass on His mums phone number. I havent mentioned that i have done this right now, as i dont want to get his hopes up (you know what boys are like) LOL 
The shipping fee is fine and i would be happy to help her out with that if needed. 

What you are doing is a wonderful thing, you will have many many people who would love their first snake. Your decision will be a tough one..good luck, Good on you for your kind heart. 

Cheers


----------



## page (Jul 10, 2005)

*re: free bredli*

hi everyone, top stuff rob & matt, if the bredli ends up in se qld i would like to offer a enclosure for the lucky person. i have a couple to spare & it would be great to get someone started that has a passion for reptiles like the rest of us.
cheers greg


----------



## Blackdog (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey Rockstar
You really are a good bloke despite what everyone says about you - only joking, but don't let too many see this softer side too often, eh. 
When are we going fishing again?
Let us know where that photo of my double is so I can see what you're on about.
Mate, top effort keep up the good work!
Cheers
BD.


----------



## tessgalts (Jul 10, 2005)

i take care of a man in a wheel chair and since i have started my reptile collection, he loves to see them all, the other day i got 2 gecko's for him, he has a blue tongue in his backyard which is the closest thing to a pet,being in a wheel chair his circulation isn't like ours,so which he refers himself to a lizard or a snake, i live in his front house and i see him 24 7,so i am the one that takes care of his gecko's but they live in his house,every morning he does roll call to make sure his fish and gecko's are all well.being stuck in your own house day after day gets alittle lonely plus he hates the cold wealther,having a snake around would do wonders for him, i will be the one that takes care of him(snake)i am well experienced and he will get handled often, please i think this is a wonderful thing you are doing and to some people is a wish come true...


----------



## The Rock (Jul 10, 2005)

Matt and greg,- thats the spirit see how quickly one act of kindness can bring unkown people together!. Unreal. It can change the world if put in the right hands.
Blackdog, cant remember but if anyone remembers themselves posting the pic with there Diamond in the mirror a few weeks back could you post it again or tellus where its, you have an uncanny resemblance to Blackdog.
Rob


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey Rob, wasn't it herptrader who put that pic up?


----------



## diamond_python (Jul 10, 2005)

> I reckon its great what your doing. What about SLACkra isnt he young and looking for his first snake.



What a great gesture Rock. I agree, Slackra would be the perfect candidate. Since he joined this site, he has been talking about getting his first snake, never had the funds for it and had trouble convincing his parents to let him get one. Now he has approval, he just needs the setup and the snake. I hope he comes on and puts his 2 cents worth in


----------



## instarnett (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi Rob, I'm Laura and i'm instar and instarnett's eldest daughter and i'm 11. I am here to tell you why I would like this Bredli snake. I would love to have this bredli snake as my own pet because I have helped look after my dad's first snake Monty a coastal carpet python, and he's second snake a darwin carpet python Baby. I hope tobe getting a licence of my own for my 12th birthday coming up in October and I would love to have a snake of my own to care for and it would have a great home with me. I would be able to feed it because thats one of the things i do to help look after Baby. Also i would love to handle it because it's fun to do so and i hold baby sometimes and use to put Monty around my neck. Also if i got this snake it would have a good enclosure with warmth, fresh water every day. As I have said i would love a reptile so please consider me. Thankyou


----------



## Jonathon (Jul 10, 2005)

Rob you're a very kind person. I also agree that SLACkra would be a good candidate. He comes on and ask's sensible questions, instead of spamming the forums with the same question a hundred times. He's been looking for his first python since he got his parents permission (i know how hard that can be). I think he would be a perfect candidate!


----------



## pugsly (Jul 10, 2005)

Good on ya Rock! Super gesture that, good to see a thread like this one going around every now and then!

SLACKra gets my vote, but im sure there are many more guys and girls out there, instarnett is gotta be up there too how cute!

And Matt goodstuff too, super stuff all round guys!


----------



## The Rock (Jul 11, 2005)

We have some good canditates so soon, excelent.! Like Ive said thou I would like everyones help here to decide the out come. I have no problem donating the animal but deciding the winner thats gonna be a different story. Maybe the admins could set up a poll or something towards the end either way HELP please cause its for a good cause.
Rob


----------



## spooky (Jul 11, 2005)

Good on you Rock and all the other donaters, that's a great thing to do for up and coming herpetologists!!!


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 13, 2005)

what do you have to do to enter into this thingy. i would be interested! very interested! never had an australian snake before but i am getting a stimpsons. 

andrew

also thanks for your vote pugsly. a bredli woudl be such a cool snake to have, something sizable!


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 13, 2005)

g'day all
ok where to start... im 19 and i live with my parents on a five acre property (so theres heaps of room)... i dont work (except being a slave to my parents and animals) as i have what you could call an illness. i have 4 central bearded dragons, a couple of cockatiles, a dog and hopefully i'll soon be getting some turtles (late b'day pressie). i absolutly adore animals and have been thinking long and hard about getting a snake... i have been reseaching and i read most of the posts in the australian snakes section. i'm not 100% sure if i would be the right candidate for this snake but i do know if i got him then i would try my hardest to give him a long and happy life. if i'm not the right candidate then i agree with pugsley and rest of them... andrew (slackra) would be a good choice.
cheers.
Megz


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> i agree with pugsley and rest of them... andrew (slackra) would be a good choice.


 
I have to agree (even though i would love a snake)

or netty's daughter


----------



## Stevo (Jul 13, 2005)

Well if Slackra has a snake lined up my vote goes to reptilegirl.


----------



## diamond_python (Jul 13, 2005)

> also thanks for your vote pugsly. a bredli woudl be such a cool snake to have, something sizable!



Geez Slackra, no-one else gets a thanks for voting for you??  (kidding)


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for all your votes guys! i swear if i do get the bredli i will take a photo of my moms reaction 

a bredli, now that would be a cool snake


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 13, 2005)

well i just found out the stimpsons python i wanted to buy has been sold. i thought i made it clear that i wanted to purchase it but looks like i hadn't...


----------



## diamond_python (Jul 13, 2005)

I was kidding dude  I hope you do get it. I know by your enthusiasm that you will take good care of it. Good Luck!!


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 13, 2005)

> I was kidding dude



sadly i wasn't



> the stimpsons python i wanted to buy has been sold


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 15, 2005)

> Well if Slackra has a snake lined up my vote goes to reptilegirl.



aww  cheers stevo



> well i just found out the stimpsons python i wanted to buy has been sold. i thought i made it clear that i wanted to purchase it but looks like i hadn't...



dammit.... i guess that means stevo's vote goes to andrew :cry: oh well. nah just kidding.. i think slackra is the top candidate... after me of course :mrgreen: 
Megz


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 15, 2005)

i think i should get it, cos i am buying cage tomorrow and need something to put in it 

i vote for reptigirl as well, would be good to see more chicks getting into the hobby.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jul 15, 2005)

*Free Bredli*

Hi Rob
My granddaughter would love a snake of her own. She spends hours sitting with my diamond,he is 8feet can you imagine how spoilt it woud be.
Her mother is still on the fence she will come around. 
snakelady-viper


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Free Bredli*

just curious how long untill some sortof vote type thing is going to happen?

cheers

andrew


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: RE: Free Bredli.*



The Rock said:


> I forgot to put a time frame on this, lets make it 4 weeks from now sunday the 6th of august. Decision day. That will give everyone time to have a crack and for everyone to decide the best candidate. Thanks.
> Rob



hope that helps


----------



## Nome (Jul 15, 2005)

My vote would go to Reptilegirl. Most of her posts are reptile related asking heaps of info about how to best care for her animals and she takes it all in, really refreshing to see from a newbie, and she seems to have a real genuine passion for the animals she already has. Good luck guys.


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 15, 2005)

now you've got me goin all red :mrgreen: hehehe.. cheers nome. 
To be honest with you... even though i've read a bit of info and i read what is written on here... i know i would need some help if i were to recive this beautiful snake and all the great stuff to go with it.... i know a couple of people around my area that would help me out if i asked them nice enough :mrgreen: 
cheers for the compliments nome.... cept about being a newbie :twisted:
nah just kiddin :mrgreen: gotta start somewhere.
Take care. Have fun.
Megz

P.S rock, matt and page you are all looking lovely today have you lost weight... new hair style?? whatever it is your all looking great!! :mrgreen: (how's that for some sucking up)

P.P.S dont be alarmed i cant really see you....... or can i??


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 15, 2005)

cheers soulweaver :mrgreen:


----------



## danw (Jul 15, 2005)

May the best man/woman win. Great thing to do by the way.


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 15, 2005)

soulweaver! how could you  !!! i am so excited about this! can't wait till august 6th!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

1 vote here for SLACkra.


----------



## Jason (Jul 15, 2005)

i vote for SLACkra, and agree with him that some sort of pole should be set up so we can see the votes.


----------



## Elibum (Jul 15, 2005)

i vote for Slackra!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 16, 2005)

I think we all know who need this snake most. The one who finds it so difficult to get himself a snake and just might even be able to look after it  :lol:

Moosenoose!

He has my vote!


----------



## farmdog (Jul 16, 2005)

> think we all know who need this snake most. The one who finds it so difficult to get himself a snake and just might even be able to look after it
> 
> Moosenoose!
> 
> He has my vote!



I second that Vote that poor poor bloke


----------



## Stevo (Jul 16, 2005)

stockeh said:


> Well done rob, there should be more of this around encouraging others to get into our passion.
> 
> To go with the snake we would like to offer the following items:
> 1. thermostat &lt;------------------**********
> ...



Come on Matty how could you offer a free thermostat for one of Rock's snakes. You know that will confuse the poor little bredli............


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 16, 2005)

My vote goes to Slackra, I have met him and he is very genuine and very keen. Got his dad to drive him right across the city just to come and see my setups so that he could see exactly what way he needed to set things up etc. I think there is no doubt he is deserving of this and above all would definately do the right thing by his animal 
Yup, Slackra gets my vote Rockster


----------



## The Rock (Jul 16, 2005)

I have just had a pm from Greebo and he has come up with a fair way that people can vote. Im sure he will fill you all in soon.
Stevo,- yeah I khow, when I read that I thought bugger!, I should of made that it that has to be kept the way I keep my animals to prove to the non-belivers that it works so well. Never mind, anyway how can ya refuse such a generuos and kind offer and its one thing stateing my opinion but forceing someone to use method is a bit on the nose. Hey but they could always use it for the incubator. he he.
Rob


----------



## Jules (Jul 16, 2005)

LoL, Good pick up Stevo.
I watched finding nemo again last night and your just gunna have to let go rock. I'm sure he'll be alright. :lol:


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 16, 2005)

thanks for you vote phil! your setup was really cool! Dick was a cool snake. how did the BHP's breeding go?

cheers

andrew


----------



## Dicco (Jul 16, 2005)

I think Megan would deserve it, when she first came onto this site she had already researched as much as she could before asking questions, she made sure everything was ok before purchase, and has put in a lot of work for her future Turtle's Pond. She really puts her back in to it. She'll probably get my vote. But I also think the young lad 4unus was talking about deserves it a lot too.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 16, 2005)

My vote goes to Reptilegirl as well reading over her past posts she is clearly a very keen young herper who has a real passion for reptiles, which is something you don't see much these days.
She already looks after the animals she has well and doesn't go over board trying to buy up as many reptiles as she can, like alot of newbies do, she takes on what she can look after.
She also doesn't post thread as to what size cage she should buy or build....just incase :? 
I see that as being a suck up sorry slackra, i don't mean that in a nasty way as i'm sure you really want the snake. That information you are asking for can easily be found looking over past threads and in a lot of places.
Plus the way you were talking about it in chat last night was very presumptious.


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 17, 2005)

> She already looks after the animals she has well



as do I.



> who has a real passion for reptiles



used to catch the native lizards in vancouver, even had the joy of catching 2 pregnant females which gave birth(live bearers) to 12 babies all together and got to release them.



> She also doesn't post thread as to what size cage she should buy or build



I personally value a persons personal experience quite highly. 



> That information you are asking for can easily be found looking over past threads and in a lot of places.



just looking for ideas. no offence man but considering: http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=11348&start=0



> I know not many people here keep adult scrub pythons but for those who do i'm after some ideas for adult scrub cages.



was just looking for ideas man.

andrew


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2005)

> I have just had a pm from Greebo and he has come up with a fair way that people can vote. Im sure he will fill you all in soon.


 My suggestion is that once the nominees are finalised, people can pm their vote to APS_Admin. This is a generic account that all the admins have access to. By doing this, we will be able to keep track of who has voted (confidentially) and ensure that there are no mulitple votes or people creating fake accounts to vote ( this happened with the photo comp).
Rob/Matt will be kept up to date with the voting but the result will not be announced publicly until voting is complete. I think having the votes in the public eye (ie. a poll) could be bad if the voting is very one sided which would not be nice for the nominees not getting any votes.
Just trying to keep it fair and hopefully this will run smoothly. Who knows this may even become an annual APS event. I know that I would like to help a beginner out in the future when I have a few spare hatchies.


----------



## childreni_440 (Jul 17, 2005)

So can we start sending Pm's to Aps Admin?


----------



## NoOne (Jul 17, 2005)

Slackra, i never said there was anything wrong with putting up a thread asking for info or ideas, thats the point of the forums.
I just thought it was a suck up by saying "just incase" you win the free bredli.
Also the way you were talking about it in chat the night before. 

I was just saying my reasons why i voted for Reptilegirl and not you.


----------



## lutzd (Jul 17, 2005)

childreni_440 said:


> So can we start sending Pm's to Aps Admin?



Yep! Go for it.


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 17, 2005)

hi,
my vote goes to reptilegirl, on the fact that she is female, lol, just kidding, i read lots of her posts and think she is ready for a nice snake and coming from rob i know it will be, i don't know any of the people wanting it, but think she would be good, 

cheers,
steve..........


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 17, 2005)

lets have a swimsuit competition for reptilegirl and slackra..
:lol:


----------



## farmdog (Jul 17, 2005)

> lets have a swimsuit competition for reptilegirl and slackra..


yep sounds good mate


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2005)

> lets have a swimsuit competition for reptilegirl and slackra..




sad....very sad....lol


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 17, 2005)

> lets have a swimsuit competition for reptilegirl and slackra..



i bet i win!!!!!!!! lol well i hope i would.... :mrgreen: 


i was having second thoughts about nominating myself.... due to the fact that i've never had a snake before... i know i could look after him (right housing,food,heat etc) but i was just a bit worried that he might not be what i expected.... and i wouldnt want all your votes and kind gestures (free stuff) to go to waste.. if ya know what i mean... i was also a bit worried about being bitten but now i'm actually looking forward to it.. yeah i know it might sound a bit strange.. but that's me :mrgreen: 
anyway thak you to all who have voted for me... i'll try my very hardest not to let you down (if i get him that is)
Cheers.
Megz


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 17, 2005)

> see that as being a suck up sorry slackra, i don't mean that in a nasty way as i'm sure you really want the snake. That information you are asking for can easily be found looking over past threads and in a lot of places.
> Plus the way you were talking about it in chat last night was very presumptious.



and i am the only candiate sucking up eh :roll:

hell i suffer from depression, have had since i was 13. miss alot of school and my animals are my pride and joy. but i wasn't gonna say nothing about it but well there ya go.

anyways it would be really cool to get this snake, thats it vote for who you want to vote for,

andrew


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 17, 2005)

> and i am the only candiate sucking up eh



Nope...



> P.S rock, matt and page you are all looking lovely today have you lost weight... new hair style?? whatever it is your all looking great!! (how's that for some sucking up)



that was my bit of sucking up... :mrgreen: 




> hell i suffer from depression, have had since i was 13. miss alot of school and my animals are my pride and joy. but i wasn't gonna say nothing about it but well there ya go.



Thats such a shame, i feel for ya dude.. i know how you feel too... i've had health problems since i was about 13... ended up leaving school cos of it... had to leave TAFE cos of it (twice)... had to quit both the jobs i've ever had cos of it, and have pretty much lost contact with most of my friends... and if i didnt have my animals i'd go absolutly crazy from lack of contact with the outside world... sorry if that sounded like a sob story... didnt mean it to be... actually i'd like to say please dont vote for me just because i have health problems and you feel sorry for me.... vote for me cos you think i'm the best candidate and nothing else...
Cheers
Megz.


----------



## farmdog (Jul 17, 2005)

didn't know we had a election going hehe


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 17, 2005)

i somewhat relate to you reptile girl. my animals probably saved my life and cept me sane. 



> vote for me cos you think i'm the best candidate and nothing else...



same here.

good luck megan!

andrew


----------



## NoOne (Jul 17, 2005)

I see by giving my reasons for my vote has opened up a can of worms. Maybe it was wrong of me to give my reasons but i did none of which was ment to be mean.

Anyway i retract my vote and let the best person win.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 17, 2005)

I toyed with the idea of doing the same Dugga, but, I realised I voted before I knew any of this so decided to let my vote stand.


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 17, 2005)

> didn't know we had a election going hehe



yep it's right next to the swimsuit contest and the donkey rides.... (dont know where that last bit came from but eh..) :mrgreen:


----------



## Nome (Jul 17, 2005)

farmdog said:


> didn't know we had a election going hehe



Yep, that's it farmdog, it sounds like an American presidential pre-election rally :lol: 

Guys, you'd be surprised how many people here have hard life stories and their reasons for keeping animals- some have severe disabilities, some have been through life only to lose everything they ever worked for, many marriages have separated, some have very sick children and parents and suffered very close family losses, some have lived through horrific abuse, and some just struggle through everyday life, financially, emotionally or otherwise. Animals is an outlet for many people, and I'm sorry to hear you both have gone through hard times, but you've got a lot of life ahead of you, and a lot of living to do.

Don't use it as another way of getting votes...please. If you don't want to get votes because of pity, there's no need to mention it.


----------



## childreni_440 (Jul 17, 2005)

I For one will not be considering the emotional appeals when i send my vote. By the way when do the votes have to be in by?


----------



## Mr.K (Jul 17, 2005)

> Guys, you'd be surprised how many people here have hard life stories and their reasons for keeping animals- some have severe disabilities, some have been through life only to lose everything they ever worked for, many marriages have separated, some have very sick children and parents and suffered very close family losses, some have lived through horrific abuse, and some just struggle through everyday life, financially, emotionally or otherwise. Animals is an outlet for many people, and I'm sorry to hear you both have gone through hard times, but you've got a lot of life ahead of you, and a lot of living to do.
> 
> Don't use it as another way of getting votes...please. If you don't want to get votes because of pity, there's no need to mention it.


Brilliantly said Nome. Agree 100%. 
Good Luck to ALL of the people who have applied!


----------



## Lamu22 (Jul 17, 2005)

> Guys, you'd be surprised how many people here have hard life stories and their reasons for keeping animals- some have severe disabilities, some have been through life only to lose everything they ever worked for, many marriages have separated, some have very sick children and parents and suffered very close family losses, some have lived through horrific abuse, and some just struggle through everyday life, financially, emotionally or otherwise. Animals is an outlet for many people, and I'm sorry to hear you both have gone through hard times, but you've got a lot of life ahead of you, and a lot of living to do.
> 
> Don't use it as another way of getting votes...please. If you don't want to get votes because of pity, there's no need to mention it.



yea thats great man, well said, and so true



> but you've got a lot of life ahead of you, and a lot of living to do.



Your like a Miniture Boodah so wise.......
Take that Dr Phil!!!

im not going to vote, fate will tell and i know who even gets the snake will take very good car of it and it will grow big and strong and happy


----------



## pugsly (Jul 17, 2005)

There's gunna be daily updates, pics, questions, problems, man this site could be taken over by "the free snake" thread!!

Na I'm looking forward to it all happening whoever it goes to goodluck and remember...

Pics or it didn't happen! :wink:


----------



## APS_Admin (Jul 17, 2005)

Please pm your votes to this account so that all moderators can verify the voting. Please don't pm individual moderators.
It looks like we have a 2 horse race. (Both horses have already voted for themselves too  )


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 17, 2005)

Maybe we need to worm them Greebs


----------



## diamond_python (Jul 17, 2005)

> Dick was a cool snake.



ooh, too much information there.


----------



## APS_Admin (Jul 18, 2005)

Votes have started trickling in. Keep them coming.
Personally I think both people are deserving and if there is a tie then a winner will be determined by a series of feats of strength (j/k).

Greebs


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jul 18, 2005)

g'day all... 
i'm sorry if it sounded like im trying to get votes... but i'm not... if you voted for me cos of that then if possible please delete your vote..
i musten have gone the right way about it but i was basically trying to say the same thing as nome.. 


> Animals is an outlet for many people


Me included...

once again sorry.
Megz


----------



## rascal779 (Jul 19, 2005)

My vote goes for reptile girl.

Slakra, you were in the process of buying a snake were you? but it fell through?

PM me as I have heaps of different pythons for sale, I just dont advertise.
I have olives, waters, childrens, file snakes, bredli, BHP, banded tree snakes and more. They are all NT snakes. All different ages too, from 5mths to adult.

Does my vote officially count? or do I have to PM a special place?


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 19, 2005)

> Does my vote officially count? or do I have to PM a special place?



if you look on this page you will find the post from the admin, you need to pm them,

cheers,
steve.......


----------



## OuZo (Jul 19, 2005)

> i read lots of her posts and think she is ready for a nice snake and coming from rob i know it will be



Coming from Rob I bet you it's a boob snake :lol: ya better be careful if ya get it Reptilegirl


----------

